# video using the viewfinder instead of live view?



## wickidwombat (Jul 18, 2012)

is it possible to use video with the viewfinder instead of the live view on the 5Dmk2
i find that having the brightscreen allows me to focus much more accurately using the viewfinder especially out doors than using live view


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 18, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> is it possible to use video with the viewfinder instead of the live view on the 5Dmk2
> i find that having the brightscreen allows me to focus much more accurately using the viewfinder especially out doors than using live view



No, it is not possible because the mirror is flipped up during live-view/video. If you want to pre-focus through the view finder and then switch to live-view/video mode, that'd work fine.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 18, 2012)

A loupe might be a good compromise, especially if it features a magnified finder lens. Look at Calumet, Hoodman, Zacuto etc for one that fits features and price.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 19, 2012)

ok thanks I guess i'll need to prefocus set points and pull focus to those
been using the 600mm f4.5FD and even at f7.1 its got such a thin DoF but the background is just obliterated
its a very fun lens for video but even the smallest movement looks like an earthquake just hit 

i've also noticed this video stuff is HARD, so playing with it makes me even more impressed with how awesome some of the work from the real video pros on this site is


----------



## AG (Jul 19, 2012)

Something like this, even though cheap will get you going...

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/V1-LCD-Viewfinder-2-8x-Magnifier-Magnetic-Extender-Hood-Canon-5D-II-7D-500D-/140710466686?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item20c2ff547e#ht_4620wt_1156

It's just a stick on magnet thing (if you have a 600/650/60D it still works but doesn't allow the screen to close fully).

Also have a look for some kind of stabiliser system if you are shooting with such a large lens. It should give you more support/control and thus reduce the shake you see.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 19, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> is it possible to use video with the viewfinder instead of the live view on the 5Dmk2
> i find that having the brightscreen allows me to focus much more accurately using the viewfinder especially out doors than using live view



Hit the 10x mag button on liveview and believe me you'll focus better with liveview than through the VF, unless perhaps you are far-sighted or something. A hoodman also zooms in on the screen, or if you are near sighted and take off glasses, or using a pocket mag on it, or getting reading glasses if far-sighted, etc.


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 19, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> ok thanks I guess i'll need to prefocus set points and pull focus to those



Get Magic Lantern if you don't bother donate 5$ or wait until mid August. There is a quite accurate support for focusing through LV. 
BTW - using ML you can also take a shot automatically when something comes in focus.


----------



## syder (Jul 19, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> been using the 600mm f4.5FD... I've also noticed this video stuff is HARD



These two statements are related... What are you filming with a 600mm lens on an aps-c camera (effectively making a 960mm lens)? Birds?

85mm on aps-c is close to 125mm FF - which is a fairly standard length for close ups. I've been up to 200mm when filming events from the back of a hall, but at 600 you'll need static shots and to be somewhere around f16-22 to get your subject in focus... At 600mm on a 60D at f16, if your subject (a bird maybe?) is 50 feet away from you, depth of field is just over a foot. And given how quickly birds move, maintaining focus will be extremely hard. If the bird is only 20 feet away your down to about 2 and a half inches in focus...

If you're new to video I'd suggest trying some more reasonable focal lengths and subjects first... Wildlife videography is about a tough as it gets - tracking big cats making a kill is about as far away from a controlled studio setup where you can have multiple takes as possible. And this is a place where having shallow depth of field from a DSLR(as opposed to a videocamera with a 1/3 inch sensor) only makes life harder.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 23, 2012)

syder said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > been using the 600mm f4.5FD... I've also noticed this video stuff is HARD
> ...



shooting archers firing arrows on full frame not crop so its 600mm so dont want to be too close to the angry end  because i was setup somewhat downrange but well off to the side out of the line of fire

i was shooting with a 5D on the 600 on one tripod with heavy duty gimbal and the 70-200 on another tripod next to it for wider shots

I think is have some decent footage though its not going to be mind blowing good like most of the video stuff all the people that know what they are doing put out but hopefully it will work


----------

